# LR 5.5 to PS CC images look muddy



## nopriors (Jun 29, 2014)

I tune or develop my images in LR and like what I have. When I want to edit in PS CC i stop at ACR and they look muddy. Can I keep the LR adjustments and go straight into PS?
Thanks in advance.
Peace
Greg


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jun 30, 2014)

Greg - from your comment "When I want to edit in PS CC i stop at ACR...", it sounds like you might be closing LR and opening the file from your photo library folder or directly from PS CC.  Have you tried keeping LR open and sending the image over to PS CC (with LR edits)?  You can right click on the image and find "Edit In..." in the pop up context menu or go up to the menu bar under Photo and then drop down to "Edit In...".  

Using this option will take your image with LR edits directly into PS CC and bring back a copy of your edited PSD into your LR library right next to your original.


----------



## nopriors (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to respond John. You are right. I have dual monitors and have LR open in one and PS CC in the other. Rather than using the Photo/edit in option I was simply dragging the image to the PS CC icon in the dock thinking I was a smarty pants taking a short cut. It will open ACR when you do that. I was able to move the sliders in ACR to equal the slider readings in LR because I could view both at the same time. The results were not the same. My goal was to bring multiple images into PS for collage purposes. The world is in order again.
Thanks
Peace


----------



## JimHess43 (Jun 30, 2014)

The workflow you are using isn't going to work because Lightroom does not actually apply the changes you make to the file. They are simply stored in the catalog. You need to choose Edit in Photoshop from Lightroom, and let Lightroom send the file to Photoshop.


----------



## nopriors (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Jim for commenting. I do only use the Edit in PS now. Also made sure my ACR is upgraded and matches in both so no more warning. I love the combination LR + PS. Grateful for the the Queen and the forum.
Peace
Greg


----------



## Chad Westover (Jul 17, 2014)

Another thing you can do is to write LR changes to the xmp file. This can be done automatically by checking the box in the catalog settings. 







...or by simply saving (cmd/ctrl + s while selecting a single photo in any module or a batch of photos selected in grid view).

When you do this, all your LR edits will be embedded in the dng file or the sidecar xmp file and you will see an updated preview in Bridge as well as all your LR edits remaining intact if you open the file directly into ACR.


----------



## ConnieR (Jul 19, 2014)

Chad, if I check that "automatically write changes into XMP" will I get a XMP file next to my DNG files, or will it write it directly to the DNG? One reason I convert to DNG is so that I don't have to have those sidecar XMP files next to the RAW files.


----------



## Chad Westover (Jul 19, 2014)

It will write directly to the DNG file. I'm not a big fan of those messy xmp files either.


----------



## ConnieR (Jul 21, 2014)

Chad Westover said:


> It will write directly to the DNG file. I'm not a big fan of those messy xmp files either.


Thank you.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just a quick "Got-ya" that got me earlier this year...  If you import your images in their native RAW format (as opposed to converting to DNG on import) and make any changes before converting to DNG, you may find you have automatically created .xmp files for those images when the "Automatically write changes into XMP" option is checked.  I have a preset I use on import to add metadata, change the file name, etc. when importing images into my library.  This essentially created an .XMP sidecar file for every image as I imported them into my library.


----------



## ConnieR (Jul 22, 2014)

I convert to DNG on import, so I never have to bother with the xmp files.


----------

